# Satus



## Yob (12/5/16)

From Beer legends

Satus Hops is a bittering hop variety with a high alpha acid content of 12.5%-14.0%. The bitterness is considered clean and crisp, ideal as a foundational hops for the beginning of a boil for a beer needing a kick. Of the oils in Satus, myrcene is the one that is elevated to 40.0%-45.0% of the oil make up. This contributes to its citrus zeal, and can also be described as having a pleasant hoppy bouquet.

Looks like I need to get some in, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of info out there as yet.


----------



## DU99 (12/5/16)

Sound interesting
http://www.brewerslair.com/index.php?p=brewhouse&d=hops&id=&v=&term=57


----------

